# Need to download DOS



## jaultman (Apr 11, 2005)

I have an old program on floppy disc that requires MS DOS promt and I currently run on Windows XP Professional. I cannot locate a DOS promt on my computer. Is there a way to download the promt so that I can use this program, and specifically be able to print from it?

Thanks',
Judi


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I don't think you can emulate DOS on XP.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If it is going to work under XP at all, it is the COMMAND prompt that it will work under.


----------



## jaultman (Apr 11, 2005)

Dave: I can use the program under the command prompt, but cannot print. Do you have any suggestions on how to get an all in one printer, scanner, fax (HP) to accept the print command from DOS?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Does the program have a Print setup? You may be able to print to file. What program is it? I have a lot of old DOS stuff and I may have a copy here I can try. 
Again, if it is going to work at all, you will need to set up a Generic Text Only printer in XP and point it to your printer (or a file).


----------



## jaultman (Apr 11, 2005)

The Program is Your Ideal Silhouette and the only printer set up is #lines per page, at which line number the printing starts and which one it ends with. The program is set up to be able to enter vertical and horizontal measurements, some personal information and then it calculates body type, etc and prints out a 19 page results report.

I am stumped!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't have that one  
Have you tried the generic printer? I'll dig out my old MS-Dos manual and my XP system and see if I can work something out.
Is your printer USB attached??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

OK! I think I may have it sorted.
First, I have only tried this with text output. If the program produces graphics, more research is necessary.
As I suggested before add a Printer in XP and set up a Generic Text only printer to Print to File (You may have to set it to LPT1 first and then go back in and change it to FILE). Share this Printer and note the share name. Next right click on My Computer, select Properties and Network Identification and note your full Computer Name.
Now open a Command Prompt and type: NET USE LPT1 \\[computer name]\[share name] and press enter (replace the square brackets and contents with the previously noted names). It should say command processed. test it by typing PRINT C:\BOOT.INI this should pop up a box asking for a file name. Point it to (for example) C:\TRY.TXT and you should find the output in that file. The assignment of this printer will remain until you restart Windows or issue a NET USE LPT1 /DELETE


----------



## steevz (Apr 8, 2005)

You can emulate DOS with a program called DosBox. Try to download it. That might work. Search google for 'DosBox' and you'll find it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This first link I believe it what Dave is referring to. The second link may help you as well.

http://members.shaw.ca/bsanders/printfromdos.htm
http://www.dosprn.com/


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It is quite possible that your printer is just not supported in DOS mode emulation under XP.

Not at all uncommon, DOS has no knowledge of USB for example.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> It is quite possible that your printer is just not supported in DOS mode emulation under XP.
> 
> Not at all uncommon, DOS has no knowledge of USB for example.


That was why I chose to point it to file rather than the printer. Once the text file has been created you can use Windows to print it. The beauty of doing it this way is that it works on all versions of Windows and all printers.

The Net use commands can be incorporated into the default command start-up if needed.


----------

